# PB pier...



## SpinoReno11 (Dec 7, 2010)

How were the bobo's today? i kno it was pretty windy but i was thinking about going tomorrow. anybody out there today??

-
thanks


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Iv been wondering the same thing...any reports on bobos?


----------

